# Best string make for 7 strings



## Yanoplathizo

What is the best 7 string pack for me? I prefer really heavy bottom strings and then gradual thinning up to the G, B and A strings that I prefer slinky.

Any faves?


----------



## Ketzer

i'd come up with a custom gauge, honestly. I use a set of 11 + 13-56 for my guitars with floyds, and I'm gonna use a set of 13-56 with an added 66 for my fixed bridge when I restring it next. Most store-bought 7-string packs have way too much slinkiness on the low strings, which is why i use moderately heavy strings for them. There are some people here (as well as big-name guys) who use absurdly heavy strings for the low strings... like a .070 for the B.


----------



## yevetz

Elixir - is the best strings

/thread 

Really man AS FOR ME, there is not better strings than Elixir. I am using two sets for my 8. 9-42 and 12-68, just taking 52 and 68 from baritone set.


----------



## halsinden

yevetz said:


> Elixir - is the best strings
> 
> /thread
> 
> Really man AS FOR ME, there is not better strings than Elixir. I am using two sets for my 8. 9-42 and 12-68, just taking 52 and 68 from baritone set.



seconded.

i play a roter baritone and use their 'medium' set for the high 3, the 'heavy' set for the next lower 3 and a .068 on the heaviest.

H


----------



## yacker

Guitar Strings

I tried two of the zachary optimum gauge 7 string sets (10 and 11) and I will not play another commercial gauged string set again.

I know it's a long read, but the article on that page explains a lot as to why the commercial sets are so loose feeling on the low end. If you like heavy bottom strings, then you won't be disappointed with Zachary's and they are SOOO much cheaper then creating your own custom gauge set based on my experiences.



Edit: I'll include some choice paragraphs that might get you interested in the read (if nothing else it is a bit comical at times):

These guitar heroes like Zakk Wylde, Yngwie and other ugly MFs, have signature strings which they call "light top and heavy bottom". Well actually its the string manufacturers who call them "light top and heavy bottom". As usual, what do they know? This designation is really incorrect. These "custom" gauged strings should actually be called "correct top and correct bottom". These custom sets are heavier at the bottom when compared to the conventional "incorrect" sets but the correct term to use for traditional string sets would be "Incorrect Gauges". How is this for marketing the store offered sets? Would you buy "Incorrectly Gauged Guitar Strings" if it was written on the label. That is if they would tell the truth about them?

In fact, the standard commercially available sets, which you are currently playing, don't even follow any logic. As you will see, the tension of the strings don't even correspond to any system. The only explanation I have is that some dummy in the 50s or 60s who started it all, goofed badly, so ever since then everyone other dummy has copied and followed his mistake. Typical of the guitar industry. Now the whole world is stuck on stupid by using these wrong gauges and they will not change because of ignorance.


----------



## Desi

^^

The dude may be right about strings, but with language like that he can take his "proper" gauge strings and shove it. There are better, more classier ways to sell a product.


----------



## ktulu909

I will continue to play with unbalanced shitty strings because he says im an idiot.Fuck him and his strings.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

honestly, even if every string on my guitar was the exact same tension it wouldn't make me play any better or write any better. isn't that all that matters? people worry too much about these things...

i like the d'adarrio 10-59 set, but sometimes if the store has them, i'll buy the 13-62 light baritone set, then buy a 10 for the high e. it doesn't make too huge of a difference to me.

and to add to this "heavy gauge" mess, i'll put in that some of the tightest 7 string tones (fear factory and meshuggah) were recorded using 54 gauge low B, tuned anywhere from B to A.


----------



## Yanoplathizo

Yup. with talk like that he gets none of my money.


----------



## scorch15

I would have to say that Dunlope 7's are my favorite, if you haven't tried them give them a wirl. However guitar center doesn't sell them (to my dismay) and will attempt to tell you they simply don't exist, that's bullshit and it's worth ordering some to try them out and they sell custom gauges as well so you could pick your desired strings. Hope this helped


----------



## yacker

I think you guys are taking the guys attitude a bit too seriously. I don't think he really wants your money frankly. He explicitly says he started doing the string business thing just to supply for the buyers of his guitars. It just so happens anybody can buy them. I can sit back and laugh at his language and not care. If it's too much for you then go elsewhere, but personally I've had no problems with him as a business person and I love the strings he provided. 

Of course a set of strings isn't going to teach you to play, but it very well may improve your playing ability since you won't have to fight against flabby strings. Sorta like switching from a thin pick to a heavy. Everyone has their preferences, but there is definitely a difference.

I apologize if my link offended anybody, but frankly I take his attitude and language with a grain of salt. He definitely does have insight sprinkled in there, and it's obvious most of you didn't read the whole article.....if any.

Anyway, if you choose to go elsewhere because his language offended you then happy hunting. I'll continue to purchase from him and continue to be very happy with the tension on my strings. I highly doubt he's making much of a profit for $7 a seven string set.


----------



## rvai

even if those string were the best out there I wouldn´t give him a fucking dollar, there are proper ways to sell products and calling everyone an idiot is not one of them..

I like d´adario and earnie ball


----------



## yacker

HAHAHA, notice the use of profanity in everyone's reply posts. Countless instances of the pot calling the kettle black. I made a suggestion. You can let yourself get all worked up about it and say "fuck that guy he hurt my feelings" or you can get over it. Either way, I'm done with this thread. Too much drama from a simple suggestion. 

Makes me glad I'm not uptight enough to get worked up over some guitar strings or a guy's site who feels like doing things his own way. Chances are if every music manufacturer posted their own personal ideals on a product or music you'd have nobody to buy from. Thing is, they don't because they want your money, they don't care at all if they have the best product on the market so long as the see a return from it. If for no other reason I respect this guy cause he says what the thinks and admits he doesn't care about the profit involved in the the "instrument industry" he simply wants to have (at least what he considers) a superior product.


----------



## EliNoPants

doesn't Roter sell their own optimized tension string sets? unfortunately the site doesn't seem to be working right now and i can't check

seems like that would be an ideal way around not liking the ZOG guy's style, but wanting a better tensioned set of strings


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I use ernie ball regular slinkey 7 string sets

nothing fancy, but they get the job done


----------



## sevenstringj

Yanoplathizo said:


> What is the best 7 string pack for me? I prefer really heavy bottom strings and then gradual thinning up to the G, B and A strings that I prefer slinky.





So you like Slinky's? You don't like Slinky's?

What's the scale length? What's your tuning?

I think Daddario makes it easiest to put together custom sets. You can buy singles as well as sets at bulk discounts. For example, 5 sets of EXL110+ (10.5-48) plus a 5 pack of 60's = 5 sets of reagular/medium 7-strings.


----------



## Desi

It's not the language that offends me (in fact, I'm quite a pottymouth when I'm angry), it's just the way he presents his product. 

If you are somewhat mentally challenged, slow at comprehension or one of the ignorant Circle Jerks from a guitar forum, then just read the short comment below. Its all you need to know.

What I pasted above shows this guy's failure at comedic advertising. If he was trying to be witty...Well, he just landed facefirst into the pavement with that one. His whole "smear campaign" against other string companies is just laughable, really. Personally, I don't struggle with a set of 10-46, and I don't need his wiseass remarks reminding me that the whole time I've been using the wrong gauge of strings without questioning why are my strings flubby (which personally, I don't feel to as such, but to each their own) because I just didn't know any better? Homie pleeze!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I noticed the loose-bottom-tight-top symptom the first time I ever picked up a guitar, I thought that the strings should feel equally tight, or nearly so, with tops being looser and the bottoms tighter. This is before I read or even heard of anything to do with so called "properly tensioned sets."

I can see why his language is offending some of you, but I find it entertaining, it's reminiscent of the Slipperman recording guide.


----------



## klutvott

I have tried his optimum sets but it wasn't for me. After that i went back to .009-.042 and a .054 for the B(sometimes A). To ME the thinner strings both feel better and sound better. Those extremely thick strings takes away the "guitar sound" IMO. Does he offend me? no. But if he really thinks that people who use "incorrect" gauges are idiots then he's an idiot. Because the strings i use are the best and everyone that doesn't use the same gauges that i use are idiots.


----------



## caughtinamosh

While it might be the case that the guy isn't making a great deal of profit from his strings, that's no way to attempt to sell his product. That paragraph was abrasive and completely unneccesary. Apophis (Sebastian Bukowski) from Roter wrote a much better article on the same subject.

Roter Custom Guitars


----------



## TomParenteau

I have loved SITs since the first time I tried some. They sound great for a long time, they don't break (much), they come in 7-string sets, and they really do "Stay In Tune."


----------



## Yanoplathizo

anyone know what roter charge?


----------



## caughtinamosh

Yanoplathizo said:


> anyone know what roter charge?



I don't think that Roter is currently selling sets except in the case of special order. PM the member called Apophis (Sebastian, who wrote the article) - he'll be able to tell you.


----------



## Yanoplathizo

Is there anywhere where I could find the string sizes that I need to buy to make a 'almost optimized' guitar set?


----------



## caughtinamosh

Yanoplathizo said:


> Is there anywhere where I could find the string sizes that I need to buy to make a 'almost optimized' guitar set?



You could buy the Ernie Ball Skinny Top Heavy Bottom sets (the innuendo is killing me ) or either of the two signature sets - Yngwie Malmsteen and Zakk Wydle.

Alternatively, if those string gauges do not suit you, you could always buy individual strings from the likes of Stringsdirect - Online Guitar Strings and Accessories.


----------



## Yanoplathizo

Im on a buget from england so im gonna give these a whirl Dunlop Kerry King KFK 10 gauge 7 string


----------



## noob_pwn

yacker said:


> Guitar Strings
> 
> I tried two of the zachary optimum gauge 7 string sets (10 and 11) and I will not play another commercial gauged string set again.
> 
> I know it's a long read, but the article on that page explains a lot as to why the commercial sets are so loose feeling on the low end. If you like heavy bottom strings, then you won't be disappointed with Zachary's and they are SOOO much cheaper then creating your own custom gauge set based on my experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'll include some choice paragraphs that might get you interested in the read (if nothing else it is a bit comical at times):
> 
> These guitar heroes like Zakk Wylde, Yngwie and other ugly MFs, have signature strings which they call "light top and heavy bottom". Well actually its the string manufacturers who call them "light top and heavy bottom". As usual, what do they know? This designation is really incorrect. These "custom" gauged strings should actually be called "correct top and correct bottom". These custom sets are heavier at the bottom when compared to the conventional "incorrect" sets but the correct term to use for traditional string sets would be "Incorrect Gauges". How is this for marketing the store offered sets? Would you buy "Incorrectly Gauged Guitar Strings" if it was written on the label. That is if they would tell the truth about them?
> 
> In fact, the standard commercially available sets, which you are currently playing, don't even follow any logic. As you will see, the tension of the strings don't even correspond to any system. The only explanation I have is that some dummy in the 50s or 60s who started it all, goofed badly, so ever since then everyone other dummy has copied and followed his mistake. Typical of the guitar industry. Now the whole world is stuck on stupid by using these wrong gauges and they will not change because of ignorance.




he rips on vai so bad.
whoever names my idol a shady businessman and calls me an idiot who has been fucked up the ass must be destroyed


----------



## Yanoplathizo

What im gonna do is order a load of different string and record their tensions in different keys. Ill then figure out what the nearest possible match is on standardly available strings and do what any true kopomist would do and tell everyone!

Set the foundation so others can improve upon it,. That is as soon as I get some cash.


----------



## JBroll

An easier option would be to use a string tension calculator. If you have a specific tension in mind (or at least have a favorite string gauge at a fixed tuning and scale length) let me know and I'll crunch the numbers.

Jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh

JBroll said:


> An easier option would be to use a string tension calculator. If you have a specific tension in mind (or at least have a favorite string gauge at a fixed tuning and scale length) let me know and I'll crunch the numbers.
> 
> Jeff



I've done this a few times before, but the disclaimer at the side of the calculator in question (stating that common sense should be heavily relied upon) has always made itself very blatant, which makes me wonder how accurate it is.

Personally, strings should be uniform in tension, if only because I do not like stiff upper strings, and find the low end to turn to mud with heavy strings.


----------



## JBroll

It's possible that entry errors could lead to faulty sets - I don't think it's meant to imply that the usual approximations of string tension are 'common sense', I believe it's there to prevent someone from wondering why their 'ideal' string set is 9-11-4613-24-26-29.

Jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh

I got the impression that it was there to make it clear to guitarists that they should not "take chances" when it came to putting their instrument under too much strain. It's a worry I used to have when I strung all of my guitars with 11s.

EDIT: Here's what I'm talking about.


> NOTE: Use at your own risk! The results of this calculator are guaranteed NOT to be exact, and could be entirely wrong! Different instruments have different abilities to withstand tension and differing responses to various string gauges. Use common sense and your own best judgement at all times.


----------



## JBroll

That's important too... but that's a common issue, not a string-tension-calculator-specific issue.

(I string mine as high as 14-70 in C#.)

Jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh

While common sense should be exercised, I still wonder how accurate the calculator is, especially given the fact that...



> The results of this calculator are guaranteed NOT to be exact, and could be entirely wrong!



I've also found the scale length to be important in determining the "stiffness" of the string. It seems that you can "get away" with higher tension on baritone scale lengths setups due to the increased "bendability" of the increased string length, if that made sense.


----------



## JBroll

The assumption underlying the string tension calculator's validity - namely, that the formula used to determine string tension is valid - is the only thing that I can imagine going wrong (short of arithmetic errors in the computation, of course), but all the experience I have with it has been positive. If that formula is wrong, everything is ruined forever - so until I find some case of the calculator being completely mad, I'm using it because I can't think of any better solution.

As for scale length and stiffness... that is one of the factors, but it's not as easy to change as string gauge so there's fuck-all we can do about it, really...

Jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh

I guess I'm just being anal for the sake of being anal, as I'm planning to use the calculator to help me build a "unified tension" string set too.


----------



## JBroll

Right... well, keep in mind that we don't have any other real formulas for string tension, and that just about everyone I know of who labels strings with tensions (including D'Addario) uses that formula. Common sense can rule out clearly insane numbers resulting from input error, but apart from that we haven't much else.

Jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh

If it's all we have to go on... 

I'd like to hear a manufacturer's explanation as to why it is still selling sets that have no logic in the tension spread. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## JBroll

Why do they sell? Because twits who don't know better still buy them. If you're ever wondering why some guitar products don't make sense, *consider the target audience* and all becomes clear.

Jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh

The uneducated masses ("twits," although that's probably too derogatory a term) promote illogical guitar products.  It's such a shame, because if they *were* to know better and demand alterations, the companies might make slight changes for the better. Really, how hard would it be to slightly alter the gauge of the 3rd string ina pack of 10s?


----------



## JBroll

The wound strings are the worst, in my opinion - lighten the D string and thicken the E string and everything is fine. However, things like the GHS and D'Addario 10-52 sets (10-13-17-30-44-52) are phenomenally fucked with that bottom string, and I am amazed that anyone can use them.

Jeff


----------



## headibanez

yacker said:


> Guitar Strings
> 
> I tried two of the zachary optimum gauge 7 string sets (10 and 11) and I will not play another commercial gauged string set again.
> 
> I know it's a long read, but the article on that page explains a lot as to why the commercial sets are so loose feeling on the low end. If you like heavy bottom strings, then you won't be disappointed with Zachary's and they are SOOO much cheaper then creating your own custom gauge set based on my experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'll include some choice paragraphs that might get you interested in the read (if nothing else it is a bit comical at times):
> 
> These guitar heroes like Zakk Wylde, Yngwie and other ugly MFs, have signature strings which they call "light top and heavy bottom". Well actually its the string manufacturers who call them "light top and heavy bottom". As usual, what do they know? This designation is really incorrect. These "custom" gauged strings should actually be called "correct top and correct bottom". These custom sets are heavier at the bottom when compared to the conventional "incorrect" sets but the correct term to use for traditional string sets would be "Incorrect Gauges". How is this for marketing the store offered sets? Would you buy "Incorrectly Gauged Guitar Strings" if it was written on the label. That is if they would tell the truth about them?
> 
> In fact, the standard commercially available sets, which you are currently playing, don't even follow any logic. As you will see, the tension of the strings don't even correspond to any system. The only explanation I have is that some dummy in the 50s or 60s who started it all, goofed badly, so ever since then everyone other dummy has copied and followed his mistake. Typical of the guitar industry. Now the whole world is stuck on stupid by using these wrong gauges and they will not change because of ignorance.



yeah but you have to buy 5 sets the first time? come on


----------



## JBroll

You can get balanced sets from other providers. I don't get strings from that place since the guy is far too abrasive for someone who didn't even have an original idea (so much as an idea that he decided was original despite the efforts of many before him), but you can use a string tension calculator or Mind Riot's tension guide to make your own sets.

Jeff


----------



## caughtinamosh

Jeff's right.  The tension guide that he mentioned is very helpful.

I just put together my own balanced set for my 28" RG7 (standard tuning):

plain steel - .008, .011, .014, .018, .024
stainless steel wound - .036, .048


----------



## kmfb

Anyone have an idea for colored 7s? I like them black, I know DR do them black, but they are a bit thin (I think they only have gauge 9) and I need 10s. 

My guitar hardware is black and I'd really like to fit black strings in. 
Any other recommendations on gauge 10 are well welcome. I don't like D'Addario and Ernie Ball, and European eBay doesn't offer that much a diversity...


----------



## jymellis

i use elixer nanowebs. the polywebs are white.


----------



## cossda

I don't mean to bump a very old thread here, but the reason the tension calculators may not be accurate is due to the fact different manufactures have different masses for any given string. A D'addario nickel wound .056 won't have the same mass as a DR round wound .056. Especially DDT models, they have significantly more mass for strings of the same guage. 

When I do the math by hand for a set of D'addario's vs using a string tension calculator, the tension difference between the two is usually pretty vast. 

That being said, I tend to use D'addario because they have a .pdf listing the mass/unit weight of all their strings. They're the string company I've seen that from, so when I make a custom set doing math by hand, I know I'm getting the tensions I wanted. That and D'addario has a lot more guages available than any other company I've seen. Truth be told though, I prefer the sound of DR's.

The math! Tension = (UW x (2 x L X F)sqr)/386.4

UW = unit weight
L = Scale length
F = Frequency


----------



## pearl_07

I'm fine with the Ernie Balls I've been using. Skinny Top Heavy Bottoms with a single 64 on the bottom. Works perfectly for my C7 Hellraiser in Drop A/B Standard.


----------



## rippedflesh89

9-58 GHS boomers work great for me


----------



## rippedflesh89

yacker said:


> Guitar Strings


 
holy shit, this dude is such an asshole.... i would never buy his strings no matter how "optimized" they are because i would never support a piece of shit like him:

"You 7 string players are treated as total Idiots by the string manufacturers. You have been fucked up the ass for so long and don't even know it. Are you really the stupidest of all guitar players??? That is so bad, its not even funny. I sure feel sorry for you.
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
Maybe you are Idiots and deserve to get the under-tensioned, grossly unbalanced, whacked out strings that string companies give you. Do you like you low string. Do you like the way it feels like a limp noodle? You stupid moron, get a brain or take up another hobby. Guitar is not for you. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
Those large companies you love to support so much are laughing their guts out because they are giving you atrocious strings, which simply do not work. And you say you haven't noticed? Fuck, you are dumb. Does your mother know how stupid you are? [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
Its a terrible practical joke that the guitar mass producers, string companies and even Steve Vai are playing on you. You are idiots if you haven't noticed. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
Well I am here to save you and educate you. This is your perfect set and beautifully optimized. I worked really hard at providing this for you, so don't be angry at me, be angry at the nasty-ass guitar companies, string manufacturers and Steve Vai who ripped you off and laughed all the way to the bank. They want to keep you stupid and take your money. I want to make you smart and I don't want your money. Go ahead, this will change your life forever and you will now look at Steve Vai as the shyster businessman that he really is. Isn't that signature guitar of his disgusting? What you say? You bought one? You Fucking Dummy. Get off this website, you disgust me."
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]​


----------



## cossda

rippedflesh89 said:


> holy shit, this dude is such an asshole.... i would never buy his strings no matter how "optimized" they are because i would never support a piece of shit like him:
> 
> "You 7 string players are treated as total Idiots by the string manufacturers. You have been fucked up the ass for so long and don't even know it. Are you really the stupidest of all guitar players??? That is so bad, its not even funny. I sure feel sorry for you.
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> Maybe you are Idiots and deserve to get the under-tensioned, grossly unbalanced, whacked out strings that string companies give you. Do you like you low string. Do you like the way it feels like a limp noodle? You stupid moron, get a brain or take up another hobby. Guitar is not for you. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> Those large companies you love to support so much are laughing their guts out because they are giving you atrocious strings, which simply do not work. And you say you haven't noticed? Fuck, you are dumb. Does your mother know how stupid you are? [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> Its a terrible practical joke that the guitar mass producers, string companies and even Steve Vai are playing on you. You are idiots if you haven't noticed. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> Well I am here to save you and educate you. This is your perfect set and beautifully optimized. I worked really hard at providing this for you, so don't be angry at me, be angry at the nasty-ass guitar companies, string manufacturers and Steve Vai who ripped you off and laughed all the way to the bank. They want to keep you stupid and take your money. I want to make you smart and I don't want your money. Go ahead, this will change your life forever and you will now look at Steve Vai as the shyster businessman that he really is. Isn't that signature guitar of his disgusting? What you say? You bought one? You Fucking Dummy. Get off this website, you disgust me."
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]​




That and you have to buy 5 packs at a time, as was previously mentioned. Although I have found "optimized" sets feel a lot better than normal sets and sound a bit better imho. So I build custom sets from juststrings.com

For my Agile Pendulum Pro 72527 I run 10, 13.5, 17(plain), 24, 34, 46, 62, tuned standard. I go 68 if I want drop A. I would go 25 on the d if they existed.


----------



## rippedflesh89

cossda said:


> I have found "optimized" sets feel a lot better than normal sets and sound a bit better imho. So I build custom sets from juststrings.com


 
i used to do this... but i have found the 9-58 boomers are pretty even actually... before i was using a typical 9-42 pack with a low 60; but i dont really notice too much of a difference between a 60 and a 58... so id rather just save the couple bucks..

ebay is great for strings too.... i usually find packs on there for about 4-5$ and just bulk up on them (4-10 packs at a time)


----------

